# Steve Vai - "I Know You're Here"



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;jY8wyKuLY2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY8wyKuLY2k[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steve's chiropractor says, Thank You!"


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

A quantity discount on string purchases for sure!
Interesting piece of music - also quantity discount on number of notes played.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He's only 3/5 the guitar player that Rick Neilsen is, but 50% better than Junior Brown.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> He's only 3/5 the guitar player that Rick Neilsen is, but 50% better than Junior Brown.


i dunno if i agree there. jr brown is one bad-ass mofo. i think he could hang with steve any day. rick on the other hand, he's just full of cheap tricks. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i sooo get a kick outta me


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*

I've always found steves solo stuff to be almost unrelatable to me as a listener. 
It lacks structure and seems little more than an excuse to shred. 

Conversly, when he plays in a backing band (aka DLR band) he sounds amazing. 

Actually the same same applies to Paul Gilbert as well. 
Fantastic in a band, weird and Avant guard solo stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> He's only 3/5 the guitar player that Rick Neilsen is, but 50% better than Junior Brown.


I "borrowed" the chiropractor line from Rick Nielsen talkign about that guitar--or one like it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*



djmarcelca said:


> I've always found steves solo stuff to be almost unrelatable to me as a listener.
> _*It lacks structure*_ and seems little more than an excuse to shred.


Interesting viewpoint. Steve says that Brian May is the best guitarist because he is so "musical" with his playing.

I see his point while I think Steve is probable the best technical player or very near the top.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*



Steadfastly said:


> Interesting viewpoint. Steve says that Brian May is the best guitarist because he is so "musical" with his playing.
> 
> I see his point while I think Steve is probable the best technical player or very near the top.


There is no "best" , only opinions,and like they say ,everybody has one.

Music was never meant to be a competition IMO .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*



Bubb said:


> There is no "best" , only opinions,and like they say ,everybody has one.
> 
> Music was never meant to be a competition IMO .


I understand your point and yet there are many competitions held yearly across the country.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

mhammer said:


> He's only 3/5 the guitar player that Rick Neilsen is, but 50% better than Junior Brown.


But then Rick is only 5/6ths (divide by 13 carry the one minus pi) the player Bill Bailey is...










Neil


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*



Steadfastly said:


> I understand your point and yet there are many *useless* competitions held yearly across the country.


I fixed that for you too.

Guitar "competitions" are like figure skating in the Olympics,it comes down to judging,by people,who all have opinions,flaws and possibly agendas .

They serve no purpose to me and my likes and dislikes concerning music .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*



Bubb said:


> I fixed that for you too.
> 
> Guitar "competitions" are like figure skating in the Olympics,it comes down to judging,by people,who all have opinions,flaws and possibly agendas .
> 
> They serve no purpose to me and my likes and dislikes concerning music .


When I taught there was a yearly festival for the students--and I also had that when I was younger.
For me, winning wasn't the main goal--because it was one person's opinion at that point in time.
It was about the experience of preparing, learning and performing--I learned a lot when I was a student--and I found with that sort of attitude kids feel less nervous or apprehensive and play better.
I had many that won, and some I felt were ripped off--but most of them learned and improved.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*

True. I remember playing several 'Battle of the Bands' competitions when I was a teenager. For us, it was an opportunity to showcase and play for an audience. The prizes were always pretty meager and we all knew that the band with the most supporters/friends would win, but it was a good fun experience and a chance to network with other musicians.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Steve Vai - &quot;I Know You're Here&quot;*

I think when it comes to the best 'technical' guitarist and the associated competitions, we're talking about something different than "music making'.

The Guinness record for fastest guitarist (notes per second) is a technical best. After watching a record holder, I could see Vai being a contender, but I'm not sure he gives a shit about it.

Music school (ABRSM) also measures technical ability in Guitar:

*Guitar exams consist of three pieces, chosen by the candidate from the appropriate lists in the current syllabus, scales and arpeggios, sight-reading and aural tests.*
Total marks in all individual Practical exams are 150. 100 marks are required to achieve Pass, 120 marks to pass with Merit and 130 marks to pass with Distinction.
There are eight grades of assessment. Select a grade using the links below in order to view the syllabus and supporting materials for that grade.


----------

